# Fresh Tips



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Has anyone else received the email about fresh tips? Now we are going to start getting tips from Amazon Fresh customers. I have mixed feelings on this myself. I consider fresh the bottom barrel of Prime Now work. You get anywhere between 10-30 heavy grocery bags for a set amount. You could work the day before and get paid since there is no tip grace period. Generally, the pay was higher per hour. Now, Amazon will give us "100%" of the tips. But now, our potential per hour will drop since we will not know what our actual per hour rate is and how much our tips Amazon will apply to our earnings.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I wonder how are the tips in new Fresh? Anyone can share?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I did 8 hours Fresh today to get a general idea. Will update tomorrow when the tips start to come in. Either way including tips is a huge deal for Miami Fresh. Here the rates for Fresh were almost never increased above $18 an hour but the mileage put in was insane, so because of that Fresh shifts were automatically dropped by most drivers. If the tips end up being at least $15 per 2 hour shift then Fresh will be worth working here.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Basmati said:


> I did 8 hours Fresh today to get a general idea. Will update tomorrow when the tips start to come in. Either way including tips is a huge deal for Miami Fresh. Here the rates for Fresh were almost never increased above $18 an hour but the mileage put in was insane, so because of that Fresh shifts were automatically dropped by most drivers. If the tips end up being at least $15 per 2 hour shift then Fresh will be worth working here.


I did old Fresh just out of curiosity. Big number of super heavy bags and no tips was a no go for me. The problem is that people who use Fresh pay monthly subscription on top of Prime membership. And if they are willing to dig deeper into their pockets.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> The problem is that people who use Fresh pay monthly subscription on top of Prime membership. And if they are willing to dig deeper into their pockets.


especially since they automatically weren't tipping before.


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm sick of the whole tipping thing to being with, raise the base pay and prices of things and be done with it, people will adjust.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

TwoOhEight said:


> I'm sick of the whole tipping thing to being with, raise the base pay and prices of things and be done with it, people will adjust.


I don't mind if they won't tip as long as the base pay is $25. It won't ever happen. So I'll take the tips.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Well my 8 hours doing Fresh yesterday was a total bust. Got zero tips.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Well my 8 hours doing Fresh yesterday was a total bust. Got zero tips.


Thanks for heads up. Sorry to hear bad news. That sucks!


----------

